# Just Joined...picking Up 23rs Tomorrow



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello from New Jersey!

My wife and I just purchased a 23RS and will take delivery tomorrow. We are very excited and thankful to the members of Outbackers.com. You guys were very helpful in making our decision on which TT to purchase.

This is our first camper purchase and first time camping since we were kids. Our TV is a 2002 Sequoia...WE'RE READY!

See ya out there...and thanks again!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers........









Hope we get to meet up some time. What part of the state are you from?


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Bill...I'm near Long Beach Island, and thanks for responding!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jersey Outbacker
















and Congrats on your new 23rs!

Happy Camping,


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome .:Jersey-Outbacker.:

Congrats on the new 23rs.

Happy camping. You're gonna love the Outback. Hope your PDI goes well tomorrow. We're in NY. Maybe we'll see you at a rally some time.....


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on your New TT, and welcome to the Outbackers. You will find this to be the second best place to "Hang Out"







when your not "Hanging Out"in the TT
















Ed.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great day today picking up your NEW OUTBACK!!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok...we took delivery today and drove it home white knuckled and nervous...lol. It's different when your hauling something YOU own. The TV did an awesome job, but my wife wore a hole in the passenger side floorboard stepping on HER brake pedal. We are already loading up and planning our first adventure.

Thanks for all the welcomes....I hope to see you guys in Lancaster this September!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Great to have you with us. Congratulations on the Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Everyone I know wears shirts from your area...LBI...









Join us in the fall at the rally
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13261

and really see how much fun it is to 'join' the fun and family.

John


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks John, we just got off the phone and signed up for Lancaster for the Pig Roast. Hope to see you there, I'll be wearing my T-shirt from the area...LOL!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, congrats on your new 23RS, and I heartily approve of your choice of trailer!









-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Jersey Oubacker...what exit are you from????

Gary


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome Jersey Oubacker...what exit are you from????
> 
> Gary


Too funny.......

I had a friend from Jersey who introduced me to that phrase. He actually said it more like "Joisey? What exit you offa?"


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Welcome Jersey Oubacker...what exit are you from????
> 
> Gary


Too funny.......

I had a friend from Jersey who introduced me to that phrase. He actually said it more like "Joisey? What exit you offa?"














[/quote] *Hey!* *Hey!* *Hey!!!* Youse guys betta cut dat out.









136 by the way.


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahhh yes Moosegut, 136 the Clark Area....nice!

I am at Exit 63.

We're lovin the TT, but haven't traveled yet...lol. Soon I hope, Marmora by Ocean City, NJ end of July.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gee, I guess the closest is exit 160


----------

